# Kalkite (Jindabyne) 18th August



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Madmen (and Women)

Anyone keen to join myself and my brother-in-law (virgin yakker) for cold toes, fingers and butts on the afternoon on the 18th August? the game plan is to launch from kalkite around 2pm, fish from the yaks until dusk (or it's gotten too cold/windy) and fish from the bank till late (perhaps 10pm).

Ash


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

yes, at this stage im keen to join in i will have to confirm early next week if i can or not but would really like to get back to Jindabyne again


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

At this stage, count me in. I'll have to check with the missus to find out if I have anything on or not that I have forgotten about, but I think I'm free.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

leftieant said:


> Oooh could be interested here. Does it involve camping overnight as well?
> 
> I have an RDO next Friday too. Reckon I can get a leave pass?
> 
> Ant


I was not planning on it, but it's doable.......cannot pitch a tent though, I am pretty sure your not allowed to camp or have fires.......the rangers can be easy going, but Kalkite is too populated to be able to get away with it.........sleeping in the car is do-able though.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Righto, definately in for sunday.

Anyone want to carpool?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

koich said:


> Righto, definately in for sunday.


Saturday isn't it?

Ash


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh, so it is.

Can't make it then, sorry mate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Still going?

Might end up somewhere around Jindy in the morning if all goes well, doubt it'll be Kalkite area tho.

Good luck


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

G'day Allan

Yes still going, plan to be on the water before 3pm, if condictions suit will head north for a few hours and then come back to Kalkite. Fish from the bank until 10pm at the latest and head back home!

Good luck to you too!

Ash


----------

